# Blue Screen Errors



## vonte1 (Apr 30, 2009)

Can someone help me with the following Blue Screen Error

Problem signatureroblem Event Name: BlueScreenOS Version: 6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3Locale ID: 1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: a
BCP1: 0000042C
BCP2: 00000002
BCP3: 00000000
BCP4: 81C3946C
OS Version: 6_0_6001
Service Pack: 1_0
Product: 768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini050309-03.dmp
C:\Users\Vonte Jackson\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-48485-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Vonte Jackson\AppData\Local\Temp\WERFB3F.tmp.version.txt


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi and welcome to TSF this may be a driver problem have you installed any new hardware recently also if you look in C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini050309-03.dmp you will find more info you could also copy this to a folder named ie minidump zip it and attach to your next post use the tools on the post page someone here may be able to check it and give you advice on what is causing the problem


----------



## vonte1 (Apr 30, 2009)

ok do I Need to zip everything in the folder? its about 5 itmes in that folder. do I just right click on the files and zip them?


----------



## vonte1 (Apr 30, 2009)

Please see my minidump upload and let me know what I should be doing


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi sorry i was offline when you posted i will try to get someone to look at your dump files but please be patient as he is very busy right now but we will get back to you asap


----------



## vonte1 (Apr 30, 2009)

No Problem. I have time 


Thank You


----------



## vonte1 (Apr 30, 2009)

Quick Update. I had my motherboard replaced like 3 weeks ago. I had just bought the computer from best buy and 2 weeks later the motherboard went. They replaced it , and then I started to get the blue screen error


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD Crashes*

Hi - 

9 dumps w/ bugcheck BugCheck *0xa (0x24, 0x2, 0x0, 0x81c6d46c)*, probable cause = memory_corruption ( nt!MiIdentifyPfn+649 )

1 dump w/ bugcheck *0xd1*, probable cause = Atheros NIC driver *athr.sys*

0xa = kernel driver accessed paged memory (or bad memory) at a time when it should not have (IRQL too high)
0xd1 = basically the same as 0xa

Check for driver updates - 

```
[font=lucida console]
[B]Atheros wifi[/B]
athr.sys     Mon Jul 28 15:53:45 2008 (488E4DF9)

[B]Broadcom Ethernet[/B]
b57nd60x.sys Fri Mar 28 04:44:56 2008 (47ECDA38)

DKbFltr.sys  Thu Oct 19 01:24:28 2006 (4537363C)

[B]DritekPortIO[/B]
DPortIO.sys  Fri Dec 23 00:13:04 2005 (43ABB190)

[B]eRecovery Service Acer Inc.[/B] 
int15.sys    Mon Jul 02 19:03:24 2007 (4689AE6C)

[B]NTI_Media_Maker [/B]- what is this?
UBHelper.sys Wed Jan 30 17:30:26 2008 (47A124B2)

[B]Conexant audio[/B]
HSX_CNXT.sys Thu Nov 01 17:46:56 2007 (472A7380)
HSX_DPV.sys  Thu Nov 01 17:50:39 2007 (472A745F)
HSXHWAZL.sys Thu Nov 01 17:47:51 2007 (472A73B7)
[/font]
```

I believe one reason the bugchecks changed from *0xd1* (BSOD #1) to *0xa* (BSOD #2) may have been removal of McAfee Internet Security 2007 and the introduction of Trend Micro Internet Security 2007; yet the *0xa* bugchecks continue after BSOD #3 when Trend Micro is updated - 

Found in BSOD #1 - _Wed Apr 29 18:04:45.274 2009 (GMT-7)_ - McAfee present

```
[font=lucida console]
McAfee Internet Security 2007
mfeavfk.sys  Mon Jul 16 10:45:58 2007 (469BAED6)
mfebopk.sys  Mon Jul 16 10:46:30 2007 (469BAEF6)
mfehidk.sys  Mon Jul 16 10:43:16 2007 (469BAE34)
mfesmfk.sys  Mon Jul 16 10:47:52 2007 (469BAF48)
[/font]
```
BSOD #2 - _Wed Apr 29 18:24:38.457 2009 (GMT-7)_ - Trend Micro 2007 installed -

```
[font=lucida console]
Trend Micro Internet Security 2007
tmpreflt.sys Sun Sep 16 23:40:39 2007 (46EE2167)
tmxpflt.sys  Sun Sep 16 23:40:39 2007 (46EE2167)
[/font]
```
BSOD #3 - _ Wed Apr 29 19:11:44.629 2009 (GMT-7)_ - Trend Micro updated - 

```
[font=lucida console] 
Trend Micro Internet Security 2009
tmactmon.sys Thu Apr 02 00:59:50 2009 (49D47076)
tmcomm.sys   Thu Apr 02 00:59:44 2009 (49D47070)
tmevtmgr.sys Thu Apr 02 00:59:50 2009 (49D47076)
[/font]
```

I suggest that you remove Trend Micro Internet Security as I believe it to be the likely probable cause of the 0xa bugchecks.

http://esupport.trendmicro.com/support/viewxml.do?ContentID=EN-1036064&id=EN-1036064

When removal completed, re-boot.

Run McAfee Removal Tool (MRT) - http://service.mcafee.com/FAQDocument.aspx?id=TS100507

reboot upon completion.

D/load / install anti-virus like AVG - http://free.avg.com/download-avg-anti-virus-free-edition

Reset the Windows Firewall to its default settings - 
START | type FirewallSettings.exe into the start search box | click on FirewallSettings.exe above | select the Advanced Tab | click on "Restore Defaults" | Click Apply, OK

Please let me know how you make out. Dbug summary below; dump logs attached.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


*Bugcheck Summary*

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 6001.18226.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.090302-1506
Debug session time: Mon May  4 14:33:00.645 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:08:17.394
BugCheck A, {1cf262, 2, 1, 81ca8a0a}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiUnlinkFreeOrZeroedPage+b4 )
PROCESS_NAME:  sqlservr.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18226.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.090302-1506
Debug session time: Sun May  3 10:36:55.378 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:36.096
BugCheck A, {42c, 2, 0, 81c3946c}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiIdentifyPfn+649 )
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18226.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.090302-1506
Debug session time: Sun May  3 10:32:42.726 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:30:09.447
BugCheck A, {24, 2, 0, 81c3546c}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiIdentifyPfn+649 )
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18226.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.090302-1506
Debug session time: Sun May  3 08:09:07.424 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:51:26.152
BugCheck A, {18010c, 2, 0, 81c77472}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiIdentifyPfn+64f )
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18226.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.090302-1506
Debug session time: Thu Apr 30 01:06:10.047 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:21:31.768
BugCheck A, {24, 2, 0, 81c7346c}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiIdentifyPfn+649 )
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18226.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.090302-1506
Debug session time: Thu Apr 30 00:42:58.644 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:31:37.366
BugCheck A, {24, 2, 0, 81c6d46c}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiIdentifyPfn+649 )
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Wed Apr 29 20:15:08.535 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:02:54.412
BugCheck A, {c, 2, 0, 81c35482}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiIdentifyPfn+64f )
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Wed Apr 29 19:11:44.629 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:29:18.295
BugCheck A, {48947d, 2, 1, 81cc1a6a}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiUnlinkFreeOrZeroedPage+b4 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Wed Apr 29 18:24:38.457 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:08:35.177
BugCheck A, {24, 2, 0, 81c6b47c}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiIdentifyPfn+649 )
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Wed Apr 29 18:04:45.274 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:08:44.117
BugCheck D1, {288560, 2, 0, 8b02ec3a}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for athr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for athr.sys
Probably caused by : athr.sys ( athr+10c3a )
PROCESS_NAME:  System


[/font]
```


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi jc thank you for your time and help much appreicated joe


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi vonte1 please follow jcs instructions he will keep you on the right track regards joeten


----------



## vonte1 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you so much. I will try these directions when I get home. 

Vonte


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The 1st BSOD, timestamp = _Wed Apr 29 18:04:45.274 2009 (GMT-7)_, system uptime = 8 min 44 sec

The 2nd BSOD, timestamp= _ Wed Apr 29 18:24:38.457 2009 (GMT-7)_, system uptime = 8 min 35 sec

So the BSODs suddenly occurred on Apr 29 - was this the date you got the system home? BSOD #2 was 20 minutes after BSOD #1. Did you call the repair shop that replaced the mobo? I ask b/c BSODs started after new mobo put in, that is most likely where you will end up.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## vonte1 (Apr 30, 2009)

the 29th is when I first used the computer after I picked it up. I called them and told them that I was getting the error. The took it and ran test on it again and told me I had to pay 130.00 plus a hourly rate for them to fix it. I didnt have that kind of money at the time


----------



## vonte1 (Apr 30, 2009)

still getting the BSOD..anyother suggestions


----------



## vonte1 (Apr 30, 2009)

still getting the BSOD


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi -

Is everything from my post taken care of including Atheros update & Trend Micro?

http://www.techsupportforum.com/2122002-post8.html

I am still at a loss on how the shop could charge you for repairs when it is apparant that the system must have crashed on them. 

What kind of test did they do -- what did they want to fix?


----------



## vonte1 (Apr 30, 2009)

sorry no changes, it still crashes on me, they wanted 130 standard fee, then an hourly fee. I didnt think it was right for me to pay that when the problems came from them. I am at a lost. I need to some how do something


----------



## vonte1 (Apr 30, 2009)

o tried to retore my computer and i still get the crashes. What should I do? Should I try to retore it again


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

A restore to factory defaults, i.e., did you use the Vista DVD or the recovery partition for the restore or did you do a Vista System Restore?


----------



## vonte1 (Apr 30, 2009)

I made a recovry cd when I first turned my computer on after my orginal purchase2. Is this sufficent?


----------



## Megilien (May 29, 2009)

Hello!

I hope I've come to the right place....I really, really, really need some help, as I've already started panicking, because I'm extremely worried about my 7-months old laptop.
I've started getting Blue Screen Errors for a few weeks now, and lately, they've appeared even more often. A few days ago, my boyfriend explained to me that the first BSE were caused by some heat problems, as I usually used my laptop in bed, not giving the cooler sufficient space to work properly. For 2 days now, I thought I fixed the problem, by placing the laptop on a quite heavy book, but the BSE haven't stopped.
The last one I got had the following code:

BCCode: 1000008e
BCP1: 80000004
BCP2: 80713AF5
BCP3: A7C1F490
BCP4: 00000000
OSVer: 5_1_2600
SP: 3_0
Product: 256_1

Could someone please, please help me and explain all the technical mombo-jumbo?

http://tinypic.com/r/whecuv/5


----------



## vonte1 (Apr 30, 2009)

I have attached my minidump again wondering if my problem is still the same or a diff BSOD


----------

